# new 721 QZE metal/plastic combo bent scraper bar



## rccrfan1 (Nov 15, 2019)

My new 721 QZE came today and the rubber paddles are thumping against the metal part of the scraper bar. This new model has the plastic/metal scraper bar. The metal upper section of the scraper looks to be arched outwards towards the rubber paddles which is causing the paddles to leave wear marks on the scraper and make considerable noise. SBD is looking at the photos I sent and is going to send me parts ( likely just a new scraper). 

Kinda disappointed in Toro for changing the scraper to something that can bend / warp easier than solid plastic. I'll post photos once moderators approve me doing so because I'm new here.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Is your blower one of the newly redesigned 721's with the engine outside the housing?


----------



## rccrfan1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes :


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like Toro needs to issue a technical service bulletin on these new models.


----------



## rccrfan1 (Nov 15, 2019)

I managed to take off the scraper and indeed there was a slight arch to it which was making the paddles hit it. I straightened it out and its all fixed now and the scraper sits nice and flat on the ground now and no more rubber paddles hitting it.

Toro is sending me a new one for free anyway. I'll save it for future use... and they said they are on back order so maybe they caught this issue and are fixing things which is why they're out of stock?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

seems toro has lot of back orders right now, try buying a set of cast iron skids for a powermax,


----------



## b7734 (Dec 30, 2019)

BEWARE the new TORO 721 scraper design models.

I have this exact problem... The metal scraper-bar that holds the plastic scraper header catches all expansion joints in the sidewalk.
The bending is occurring when hitting joints that have only about a 1/4" shift in height.

This occurred the first time I used the brand-new 721. The toro dealer just replaced the metal portion of the scraper.

And now I tried the blower for the first time since, and it is bent again after about 15 minutes. Once bent, the scraper catches and stops at EVERY expansion joint
due to the metal blade holder being bent downwards causing the scraper to "dig in" to every concrete expansion joint.

Now I have to take this back to the dealer again. I expect an argument despite there being no excessive joint height problems in my sidewalk or driveway.

I'm glad I still have my older 621 snow blower. I had replaced its scraper and blades to sell it, but now it is clearly superior to the 721.

DO NOT BUY the new design 721 model.

At this point, I need to try to figure out how to get Toro to buy this horrible 721 back from me. This is clearly going to happen every time the unit gets used on
sidewalks that aren't perfectly smooth at the expansion joints.


----------



## itfox2003 (Jan 2, 2020)

Same problem here, we bought 6 of them. Easy fix, buy the all-plastic ones from the old machines, sold on Amazon they fit the new style (2019) model and no problems, and 5 minutes to change them out. Pretty bad to buy $3600 worth of snow blowers and then have to buy parts for them after the first storm.


----------



## femaljj (Jan 18, 2020)

*#133-5585P scraper bar fixed 821 hang-ups.*

I have a 821 QZE and it too got caught up on every sidewalk joint. I just replaced the scraper bar with the older all plastic bar(#133-5585P) and now it's perfect, no snags! Thanks itfox2003! I was getting pretty fed up..


----------

